

Photos from YC (W09) Demo Day - zaveri
http://divvyshot.com/event/yc/

======
unalone
It's always so cool seeing _faces_ behind these different things!

(I mean, it's also cool seeing the various demos, obviously. But I like seeing
the people who've made all this.)

EDIT: Also, after going through the gallery... DivvyShot trio, you guys make
me smile.

------
pclark
I want to hug the divvyshot team. <http://divvyshot.com/photo/hCqLm/>

------
wave
From what I seen in the photos, wattvision seems interesting.

Live feed of watts used by Y Combinator:
<http://www.wattvision.com/house/live?h=208803>

------
tlrobinson
I don't get it <http://divvyshot.com/photo/3ambV/>

~~~
Sam_Odio
The hacker house has a new housemate (David from VentureBeat). We thought we'd
give him a warm welcome by picking him up from the airport.

He paid us back by uploading a photo of us to the Demo Day event.

~~~
unalone
I know I'm overreplying to stuff you're saying, so I apologize for adding
noise to your threads, but how did you guys all coordinate the hacker house?
And how has that worked out for you guys, versus the people who've looked for
apartments, both financially and socially?

~~~
Sam_Odio
John and I organized Hacker House. It was a little nerve racking as the rent
was $4.5k split between us. Thankfully, the place filled up quickly. There's
4.5 rooms and 9 people sleeping here tonight. It's a little cheaper than a
regular place (we're paying $500-$900 per person).

Socially: I love it. There's almost always someone coding in the main area,
24hrs / day. Also, there's always someone to go to University Ave with and
grab something to eat.

We're actually moving the place up to SF in May. If anyone's interested, send
me an email: sam / at / odio / dot / com.

------
pbiggar
divvyshot s got 100 accounts up for grabs! Well, 99 now ;)

<https://divvyshot.com/accounts/login/dday/>

------
cdr
The "finally" in the ad at the top is very annoying. I've always been able to
"share & syncronize hi-res photos among friends!".

Maybe divvyshot does it better, but there's no "finally" about it.

~~~
Sam_Odio
I removed that line. Thanks for the suggestion.

Divvyshot is the only way everyone in a group can easily upload hundreds of
photos to one place. There are competing products such as MobileMe and Troovi,
but they aren't easy or free.

Once we figure out a way to communicate that in 5 words, we'll put that up
there instead.

~~~
unalone
"Everybody's pictures in one place."

"The gang's all here."

"Shared and in sync - always." (Alternative - "Always shared and always
synced.")

------
gameprogrdr
This is awesome! Will there be a video somewhere of the YC Demo Day?

~~~
ivankirigin
They don't make the presentations public. A reporter over the summer session
took video, after being told not to, and won't be invited back.

------
swombat
Suggestion to the Divvyshot team - slideshow mode.

I'm eating some pasta, and I'd enjoy looking through these photos while
eating, without having to press the arrow keys to navigate. So have a "play"
mode which goes through a set of photos automatically, with X seconds between
photos.

------
timcederman
Is anyone else attending tomorrow?

------
rokhayakebe
Any blog post on the companies yet?

~~~
minalecs
[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/18/y-combinator-demo-
day-s...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/18/y-combinator-demo-day-
spring-2009/)

